# Cheapest Sights Around



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fibre optic sights are all the rage these days and I thought I should try them out to see if they're useful. Problem is that they are hard to get here, I don't want to wait for an internet order and I'm cheap.

A tiny length of fluoro green weed trimmer line to the rescue!









This piece is 6mm long x-shaped nylon line, lightly glued on with super glue, easily removed.









Works really well in daylight. In low light it doesn't glow, but you get a clear "x" sighting silhouette against a bright target. Worth trying if you're a reference point aimer.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats pretty cool man that x is awesome! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Never thought of the X. That's a good idea.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Whoa! MacGuyver Award goes to Ash.
That is so simple and genius.

Is that Despicable Me?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Had a chunk of FO left from some custom sights I made a while back. A quick drip of CA **** in the OP and voila! Im stunned how well this works with both eyes open its like a reflex sight lol.

Thanks for the inspiration man!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Whoa! MacGuyver Award goes to Ash.
> That is so simple and genius.
> 
> Is that Despicable Me?


Gru*

And yes. Haha

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, that's a little figurine from a Kinder Surprise. I've been saving it for trick shots.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Fantastic idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------

